# Working in Iraq



## Horn48 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm a civilian contractor working in Northern Iraq. I really enjoy reading the posts on the forum during my limited free time. I just wanted the forum readers to know how much respect I have gained for the men and women who put their lives on the line everyday. I work on a camp that experiences hostile insurgent activity quite frequently. Each time we receive mortar or rocket activity, these young men and women rally to defend us all. We spent a few hours last night in hard structures, protecting us from incoming mortars. While we are safe, the Military is in the line of fire. I just wanted to say thanks to the board members who support the Military and the people working for them.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Welcome to 2cool....Thanks for your support to the troops....Keep your six covered and come home safe....

Put you on our Prayer list...

Chief


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

god bless you all come home safe & welcome new 2 cooler


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome first post. Be safe Horn and keep reading.


----------

